# Is the Maxi-Cosi Priori a rear-facing car seat or NOT???



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I can't seem to find an answer to this question. On various websites the Maxi-Cosi Priori SPS is said to be rear-facing until 35 lbs. But in the online manual it says nothing about rear-facing at all.

Does anyone know the REAL deal about the Maxi-Cosi Priori?


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I have this carseat for my daughter and it is not a rear facing seat. I don't see any way it could be secured rear facing and like you said, there are no directions in the manual explaining how to install it rearward. If you learn anything different please repost.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

The Priori available in the US is a convertible seat, meaning it can be be used rear or forward facing. The Priori XP available in the EU & AU/NZ, etc. is a forward facing only seat.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We have the US version and use it rear-facing and forward-facing. Right now our two-year-old is facing forward in his and our newborn is of course rear-facing in hers. Hope this helps.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. That definitely clears up the confusion! Now I just have to figure out if the model they carry here is a US or EU version. XP is a EU version? They have the XP here, but I was looking at the Priori SPS. I'm thinking that if they carry they XP then the SPS would also be a EU version.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, the SPS is also an EU Group 1 seat. The SPS stands for Side Protection System. Looks like maybe just has some extra side impact padding.


----------

